# Unusual Schwinn....what is it?



## SimpleMan (Jun 14, 2010)

I picked up this Schwinn single top bar Sunday and have been wondering what it may be. It's post war, based on the drop outs and built in kick stand. I'm guessing it's pre '48 due to the serial # being on the bottom of the crank tube and not on the Schwinn serial # lists I've seen on the internet ( starts with a J ). I haven't taken out the crank yet to look for a date code. The Morrow hub on it is dated April 1945 ( O 4 ). It is painted a very dull and old gray and appears like it never had a head badge. Looks to have a Huffman style stem. Not sure if all parts are original but it has been in this configuration for a very long time. Grips for sure and possibly bars are the parts that appear newer than the rest of the bike.


----------



## cjbenson (Jun 14, 2010)

You lucky guy, that is sweet as it sits. Please keep us updated if you fix it up, please.


----------



## akikuro (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe a 1955 Schwinn Flying Star? Morrow hub would place it around this time. J serials look to have been used starting Mar of 1953..it may fit.
Here is a pic from Tom's archive
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1955_08.html


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like a F/S frame but has a ballooner chainring,the rear brake bracket is missing and the s/n is in the wrong spot. Are you sure about the s/n? Check the left rear drop out again,they switched locations around '52 and the middleweights weren't out 'till fall of '54. Are those Schwinn rims, S-2 or S-7? Could just be an old frankenbike.

Pat


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 15, 2010)

I appreciate all the input. I wouldn't rule out the possibility of it being a frankenbike. Upon further inspection it does have holes for a head badge. I used a razor blade to scrape paint and there is definitely no numbers of any kind on the drop outs......just the one on the bottom of the crank  tube. Comparing it to a '55 Spitfire I have there are definite differences. The rear stays are wider like a ballooner. The seat stays (looking from the rear)above the fender brace are more of a graceful curve into the seat tube as opposed to the double bend the middleweight has. It doesn't have S 2's or 7's.....if it is earlier it would predate those anyway....correct? They are flat centered rims which I think Schwinn used before the "S" series rims. I'm going to use a little paint stripper on the down tube and seat tube tonight and see if the lower straight tube may have been cut out. is there a date code of some sort on the crank?

I'll take some more photos of it tonight when I get home from work of areas that I talked about and the serial #

Thanks,


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jun 15, 2010)

I have seen one of these single top tube bikes before, but on a 24" model. It looks like the seat clamp may be attached. That would be a clue that it is a very very early post war model. I had a New World Schwinn Lightweight that had the forward facing dropouts but a brazed on seat clamp and all prewar parts.


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 16, 2010)

It does have a brazed on seat clamp. I pulled the crank out and I don't see any type of date. AS & Co on one side and 002 USA  on the other.



ColsonTwinbar said:


> I have seen one of these single top tube bikes before, but on a 24" model. It looks like the seat clamp may be attached. That would be a clue that it is a very very early post war model. I had a New World Schwinn Lightweight that had the forward facing dropouts but a brazed on seat clamp and all prewar parts.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 23, 2010)

*Help me *

How do you guys find your bikes? Help im a rookie ?


----------

